# Slippen für Anfänger am Edersee



## Wulfsbarsch (3. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze nun endlich mein erstes eigenes Boot (Linder Sportsman 355) und habe vor, dieses möglichst bald das erste Mal am Edersee zu testen. 

Ist ja alles schön und gut, ich habe nur überhaupt gar keine Ahnung vom Slippen, daher zwei Fragen hierzu:

1. Der See hat ja zurzeit genug Wasser. An welcher Slipstelle kann ein Anfänger wie ich das Slippen am besten möglichst gefahrlos probieren? 

2. (Bitte nicht lachen, aber ich weiß es wirklich nicht)
Wenn ich mir die Slipstellen so ansehe (angeln-edersee.de), dann kann man doch da nirgendwo das Boot festmachen, während man den Trailer wieder wegfährt. Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr allein unterwegs seid? Erdspieß in die Erde und dann die Leine daran festmachen? Da muss es doch elegantere Lösungen geben...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß 
Wulf


----------



## FlitzeZett (3. März 2016)

*AW: Slippen für Anfänger am Edersee*

Bringhausen hat du alles was du brauchst.

Slippe ist top befahrbar und viel Platz zum testen. Nicht nur wie in Waldeck zB eine Fahrspur die du rückwärts anfahren musst. Rehbach auch viel Platz aber musst weit laufen wenn du dein Auto nicht im Stauraum stehen lassen willst. 

Parkplätze in Bringhausem direkt neben der Slippe in Blickweite zum Boot und hier auch kostenlos. Teilweise kannst den Trailer sogar dran lassen wenn du den Hang links an der Seite parkst.

Ich ziehe mein Boot mit der Bugspitze einfach etwas aufs Land und fertisch. Nix angebunden. Andere werfen den Anker aufs Land und Seil am Boot fest - fertisch.

Generell je mehr Wasser drin ist desto weniger Platz hast du an den Slippen. 

Zum slippen selbst. Ich hab immer ne billige Watthose dabei. Andere Gummistiefel oder auf dem Trailer einen Laufsteg. Wer klettert aufm Trailer riskiert halt auch gern mal nasse Füsse


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (3. März 2016)

*AW: Slippen für Anfänger am Edersee*

Das ging schnell, vielen Dank!

Ich werde das dann mal in Bringhausen testen und berichten. 

Ich kann es eigentlich gar nicht mehr abwarten, aber bei dem Wetter fehlt mir noch ein bisschen die Motivation. Vielleicht wird's ja nächste Woche besser...

Viele Grüße
Wulf


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (28. März 2016)

*AW: Slippen für Anfänger am Edersee*

Hallo zusammmen,

wie versprochen, ein kurzer Bericht vom Erstversuch:

Ich war vorletzten Freitag bei bestem Wetter am Edersee und habe die Slipstelle  in Rehbach genommen. Die musste ich aber erst einmal suchen. Dafür hatte ich den Trailer auf dem großen Parkplatz am Anfang von Rehbach abgestellt und dann die Stelle gesucht, die ich ja nur vom Foto her kannte (angeln-edersee.de). Das Slippen war dann kein großes Problem, Rückwärtsfahren mit Trailer klappte fürs erste Mal eigentlich auch ganz gut. 

Bin dann auf dem Rückweg noch nach Bringhausen gefahren und habe mir auch dort die Slipstelle angesehen. Die Stelle in Rehbach hat mir aber irgendwie besser gefallen, wobei man dort in der Tat das Auto und den Trailer nicht abstellen kann. Dafür muss man nämlich wieder bis zur Straße hochfahren und das Boot eben so lange allein lassen. 

An dieser Stelle mal eine dumme Frage zu den kostenpflichtigen Parkplätzen am Edersee: muss ich eigentlich, wenn ich den Trailer beim Parken nicht angekuppelt lassen kann, zweimal Parkgebühren zahlen, also für das Zugfahrzeug und den Trailer???

Der See ist war übrigens fast voll, so dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es bei niedrigem Wasserstand schwieriger werden kann, oder? Fährt man sich da nicht im Stauraum fest, wenn man nicht aufpasst? Ich habe jedenfalls kein Allrad...

Viele Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps zu den Slipstellen.

Wulf


----------

